# Melitta Aroma Elegance Therm Delux



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Melitta aroma Elegance ?

It appears to be the latest generation of premium drip coffee makers from Melitta.

From what I can gather, the original was the Excellent which is the same as the Highly regarded American dripper from Bonavita.

This was then followed by the Siganture which is similar in look to the Technivorm Moccamaster.

The latest is the Elegance range and has some good reviews on Amazon but was hoping if anyone here has tried it and their thoughts on its performance ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It doesn't seem to have temperature control/stability, which is one feature I would definitely look for when buying such machine.

Why are you buying one (office use, cafe, home, etc)?

Also, reviews on Amazon are probably great for £50 Delonghis too.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Buying for home use.

You are right, no temp control but I believe the Melittas will boil the water to around the 195-200 degree mark as recommended by SCA and ECB. I think the Brazen is the only one that has this feature.

I don't know for sure, but I think the Melitta 'Aroma' button is potentially a pre-soak function - does anyone know for sure?

Agreed on Amazon reviews hence why i have asked on here for a more 'expert' opinion.

Also, are there plans for the new Brazen Connected to make it to the UK?


----------



## TrevD01 (May 17, 2016)

I bought a Melitta 1011-16 Look IV Thermal Timer Filter a few weeks ago, to replace the filter part of a Magimix L'espresso & filtre that had died after many years of service.

It seems well made, is easy to use, has a timer so you can have fresh brewed coffee waiting when you wake up - and - it has a pretty good vacuum jug that means the coffee doesn't get stewed when you come back for the second cup. I like the coffee it makes. It also looks pretty nice in my kitchen...


----------

